# theraband black



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone told me that theraband black is faster(little ammo) then tbg . Well that means less draw weight and proably more speed . Is that right?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBBk gave me less draw weight than the TBG and I got good velocities with it. But I switched to tubes before real in-depth testing was done. I remember band life was short and I used 4 ply bandsets. I enjoyed shooting them, more so than the gold, but my set up with the 4 ply and short life made them expensive.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBBk gave me less draw weight than the TBG and I got good velocities with it. But I switched to tubes before real in-depth testing was done. I remember band life was short and I used 4 ply bandsets. I enjoyed shooting them, more so than the gold, but my set up with the 4 ply and short life made them expensive.

OOpss, Sorry about this. Maybe a mod will delete it.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd really only consider tbb for winter shooting. It just seems like there are better options otherwise. Making a 4 strand twice for a bandset seems like a pain in the neck as well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

so what are you looking for? speed? Make a TBG taper band set 1/2" by 1/4" easy draw back will give some good speed..

you want to really zip some light ammo then try TBG 1/4"by 1/8" taper...say shooting 1/4"ammo or BB'S...Just my input to this

~~AKAOldmiser


----------

